# Fatherhood means monumental changes for Dwight Howard



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> *Dwight Howard with his newborn son Braylon Joshua Robert Howard (REED FAMILY PHOTO / January 11, 2008)*
> 
> David Whitley | SPORTS COMMENTARY
> January 15, 2008
> ...


Link

congrats to Dwight... :cheers:

the manchild now has a child of his own.


the mother is his girlfriend who happens to be a Miami Heat dancer if i'm not mistaken (if anyone cares).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought he wanted to keep it private?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

afobisme said:


> i thought he wanted to keep it private?


He did, but it's a little too late for that now.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i thought he wanted to keep it private?


in the world we live in today... nothing is private.



especially for superstars.


----------

